# ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks great, you should enjoy her.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Eh it's a crappy ride... Tippy and wet as hell! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*The Cursed Banana is here!*

Needs more stickers though!

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] 


Congrats, now lets see some close ups of that motor.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

lower that dam trailer


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I was out at Fox lake today too! I snapped some pictures for you, I hope you dont mind if I post them.









I happen to get this last picture when inboardgheenoeguy, whitesnook, costenotafishermannt, and st sophiegirl were all taking it on a loop around the lake










But in all seriousness, good looking boat, and way to be different. What kind of motor you got hanging on the back?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautiful banana!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D where's the 40hp? ;D ;D I wanna see your bote and soak it! 


Tom in Orl,

What are u laughing at??? where's yours??? I wanna see yours too!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> I was out at Fox lake today too! I snapped some pictures for you, I hope you dont mind if I post them.
> 
> I happen to get this last picture when inboardgheenoeguy, whitesnook, costenotafishermannt, and st sophiegirl were all taking it on a loop around the lake


HAHAHAHAAAA.... 

Watch it Rob... I know where you're staying in Ft. Desoto!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet! I'm Jelloicious! That color might even save you from being run over.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Mmmm... I believe I'm going to go have some banana cake...
Thanks for the idea Rob!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

team yellow turd, or team yellow baby crap...... 
;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Team "P" ;D

Nice Canoe! ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

It anit yellow no more!


----------

